# Micro-climas na margem Sul do Tejo



## Lightning (26 Jul 2009 às 13:37)

Boas

Não sei se criei este tópico na secção certa, mas de qualquer maneira vou colocar aqui o assunto que me fez criá-lo. 

Tive nesta sexta-feira que passou uma prova nocturna de BTT. O percurso consistia em saír de Santa Marta do Pinhal, ir até à Costa da Caparica e voltar ao sítio de partida. 

Éramos um grupo de mais ou menos 12, talvez 14. Uma das coisas que fui notando no caminho de ida eram as variações constantes e significativas de temperatura.

Isto já me tinha acontecido mais vezes, mas só agora me lembrei disto.

Explicitando melhor, existiam de facto alturas em que a temperatura ora descia ora subia de uma forma brutal, mesmo sem influência da velocidade e altura a que me deslocava (isto é, tanto podia ir a 20 como a 50 km/h, por meio do pinhal, em campo aberto ou em zonas mais baixas tais como ribeiras e pequenas valas), que a temperatura tinha variações constantes.

Até que chegámos a um sítio onde parámos, na parte mais alta das arribas da costa da caparica ao pé do onda-parque. Aí o ar era mais quente e seco. 

De seguida descemos até à costa, onde dei por volta de uns 60 km/h a descer a via rápida. Enquanto me deslocava a essa velocidade (como aquela zona tinha mais aspecto de planície) a temperatura era constante mas mais baixa do que no sítio descrito anteriormente. 

Já quando estávamos a voltar, passámos também por outra zona de planície (não tenho bem a certeza se é assim que se chama, mas de qualquer maneira era um terreno a direito, sem quaisquer elevações) onde a temperatura era bastante mais baixa e a humidade bastante alta. Inclusivo perguntei a um colega meu que tinha termómetro no conta-quilómetros e ele disse-me que registava uma temperatura de 16,9ºC.

No caminho falámos destas variações de temperaturas que os meus colegas até me disseram que era um acontecimento constante nestas provas, e um deles disse-me que este fenómeno era devido aos micro-climas existentes nas várias zonas da margem sul do Tejo.

Caso ajude a compreender melhor esta situação, a partida foi às 21h de Santa Marta e a chegada foi às 01:30 ao mesmo local.

O conta-quilómetros da minha bicicleta encontra-se avariado, senão tinha-o montado e efectuado vários registos de temperatura durante o caminho.

Agora a minha pergunta é: estes micro-climas, se é assim que se chama este fenómeno, são frequentes por estas bandas? Porque varia tanto a temperatura e humidade a várias altitudes e locais, mesmo a estas horas da madrugada?


----------



## rozzo (26 Jul 2009 às 14:00)

Tem-se falado bastante do "micro-clima" da margem Sul..
De facto é mais extrema essa região no geral em termos de temperaturas..
Uma citação que o Hot Spot colocou há uns dias é interessante, porque refere a influência do tipo de solo. Que favorece maiores amplitudes térmicas quando comparado por exemplo com a região de Lisboa.
Depois naturalmente a forma do terreno, ali com aquela planície no meio, entre a Arrábida e a margem Norte certamente favorece um certo isolamento, o que mais ajuda é claro..
Quanto ao que falaste dos vales e subidas e descidas e isso, acho que isso não será adequado referir micro-climas da região, pois nesse ponto, em qualquer zona com um mínimo de relevo acidentado existem centenas de variações locais e significativas em poucos metros numa noite limpa, devido ao relevo, nomeadamente ar frio a "cair" para vales. Isso seja aí, ou noutro sítio qualquer.


----------



## belem (26 Jul 2009 às 17:29)

Fiz uma constatação desse fenómeno de variações de temperatura ainda há pouco tempo, na Serra da Arrábida e em algumas aldeias próximas.


----------

